# Are we headed for a "religious" war?



## crackerdave (Sep 20, 2010)

Christian versus Muslim/Islam? Or will it be a "race" war? Black militants are converting to Islam as we speak.You never hear much about the "Black Panthers" [TWO-legged ] anymore,because they are now under the wing of Allah and Osama,_I_ believe.No - I'm not gonna cut 'n' paste a buncha stuff to prove this - I think that any observant person over a certain age is probably aware that it's happening and that as soon as a certain level of readiness is achieved,  the jihadists are going to strike - in a very big way.

They already control all the gas pumps!


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes we are headed for a religious war, the bible fortells it.Dont know if what is happining now has anything to do with it, hope not , but we are headed for a religious war, and are currently in a spiritual one.Pray  it stays spiritual. God has it under control, the wars are part of it.

Mathew 24:6And ye shall hear of wars and rumours of wars: see that ye be not troubled: for all these things must come to pass, but the end is not yet.


----------



## RightWingRand (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't know about a religious war, but I think our second civil war is quickly approaching.  Hispanics are already poised to take back the southwest, which by treaty, belongs to them already.  As soon as the drug cartels in Mexico take over the government, many more Mexicans will be swimming over.  White flight will ensue.  Then the gloves will come off and the country will quickly divide into ethnic states.  I got my arsenal ready.  How about you?


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 20, 2010)

Most folks say it wont happen, I used to think it could never happen, but it has happened in other places, and people arent all that differant.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, it will be over the identity of Jesus. The antichrist followers against the true Jesus followers


----------



## apoint (Sep 20, 2010)

Armageddon?  The world will continually get worse. Russia, China and all Islam country's will go against Israel. Bible doesn't speak of what the USA role is. Knowing this, does not sound good for us either. USA is being weakened daily by our own government and all outside sources.
 If you dont have guns get some, auto's preferably


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 20, 2010)

God's will be done.

.


----------



## apoint (Sep 20, 2010)

In good times praise GOD. In bad times praise GOD. Bad times bring us closer to GOD. Good times speak for it's self.
 The rain falls on the good people and the not so good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Christian versus Muslim/Islam? Or will it be a "race" war? Black militants are converting to Islam as we speak.You never hear much about the "Black Panthers" [TWO-legged ] anymore,because they are now under the wing of Allah and Osama,_I_ believe.No - I'm not gonna cut 'n' paste a buncha stuff to prove this - I think that any observant person over a certain age is probably aware that it's happening and that as soon as a certain level of readiness is achieved,  the jihadists are going to strike - in a very big way.
> 
> They already control all the gas pumps!





I don`t know. Probably.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 20, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Christian versus Muslim/Islam? Or will it be a "race" war? Black militants are converting to Islam as we speak.You never hear much about the "Black Panthers" [TWO-legged ] anymore,because they are now under the wing of Allah and Osama,_I_ believe.No - I'm not gonna cut 'n' paste a buncha stuff to prove this - I think that any observant person over a certain age is probably aware that it's happening and that as soon as a certain level of readiness is achieved,  the jihadists are going to strike - in a very big way.
> 
> They already control all the gas pumps!



I suppose it will be a mixture of Both, Ex Secretary of State Alexander Haig said the last war will be a religious war, The sons of Light Against The sons of Darkness.

Ezequiel 38-39 shows a war of Islamic Nations against Israel but it also shows some Races in the coalition of Nation such as "Cush" which in Hebrew means Black.
Yeshua said at the end it will be Father against son ,son against father, Tribe against tribe which also denotes racial conflict.


----------



## sea trout (Sep 21, 2010)

apoint said:


> Armageddon?  The world will continually get worse. Russia, China and all Islam country's will go against Israel. Bible doesn't speak of what the USA role is. Knowing this, does not sound good for us either. USA is being weakened daily by our own government and all outside sources.
> If you dont have guns get some, auto's preferably



remember folks!! stock ammo also!!! 

if we ever have a religious war.......a real, real scary real deal. we should be mindful of race war. there are a few christians between texas and cape horn.


----------



## F14Gunner (Sep 21, 2010)

Read this article in whole, Too much to post.

New Black Panther Party Case Update: E-mails Call into Question the DOJ’s Story .
Tuesday, 21 September 2010 02:43 Hans von Spakovsky   .Stunning new developments in the New Black Panther Party (NBPP) voter-intimidation scandal indicate that high-level Justice Department officials have been misleading the public and Congress. Indeed, they may also have committed perjury before the U.S. Commission on Civil Rights.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re:*

While I do think the signs of the age point to an impending battle of some sort, I am not scared because Jesus is my Lord! I am preparing for it...by building my relationship with Christ. When you get right down to the simple truth, this is really all that matters. A reminder of where the battle really is...

Ephesians 6:12
For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this age, against spiritual hosts of wickedness in the heavenly places.


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dave, your glasses certainly are not rose colored are they?

Don't worry so much.  The "My god is bigger than your god" argument has gone on for hundreds of centuries.  It will continue.


----------



## F14Gunner (Sep 21, 2010)

New Black Panther Party
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaJump to: navigation, search 
New Black Panther Party 

Chairperson Malik Zulu Shabazz 
Founded 1989, Dallas, Texas, by Aaron Michaels 
Headquarters Dallas, Texas 
Ideology Black nationalism, Pan-Africanism, Black supremacy, Racial antisemitism[1], Anti-capitalism, Anti-Zionism, Anti-imperialism 
Website 
newblackpanther.com 
Politics of the United States
Political parties
Elections 

The New Black Panther Party (NBPP), whose formal name is the New Black Panther Party for Self-Defense, is a U.S.-based black political organization founded in Dallas, Texas in 1989. Despite its name, NBPP is not an official successor to the Black Panther Party.[2] Members of the original Black Panther Party have insisted that this party is illegitimate and have vociferously objected that there "is no new Black Panther Party".[2] The Anti-Defamation League and the Southern Poverty Law Center identify the New Black Panthers as a hate group.[3][4]

The NBPP attracted many breakaway members of the Nation of Islam when former NOI minister Khalid Abdul Muhammad became the national chairman of the group from the late 1990s until his death in 2001. The NBPP is currently led by Malik Zulu Shabazz, and still upholds Khalid Abdul Muhammad as the de facto father of their movement.

In April 2010, Malik Zulu Shabazz appointed French Black supremacist leader Stellio Capo Chichi as the representative of the movement in France.[5] Capo Chichi has been holding the position of head of the francophone branch of NBPP.[6]


----------



## F14Gunner (Sep 21, 2010)

A true believer is all you need to be ! 
My kingdom awaits, My life is for him. 

John 3:16


----------



## pnome (Sep 21, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Dave, your glasses certainly are not rose colored are they?
> 
> Don't worry so much.  The "My god is bigger than your god" argument has gone on for the *entire history of humanity* It will continue.



FTFY

"Crom laughs at your Four Winds...he laughs from his mountain"


----------



## apoint (Sep 21, 2010)

The worse it gets the closer we get to the return of the Lord.
 Look up your redemption draws neigh.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 21, 2010)

Cant we all just get along??


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 21, 2010)

pnome said:


> FTFY
> 
> "Crom laughs at your Four Winds...he laughs from his mountain"





I don't give some early humans the credit for having enough imaginative ability to invent gods and deities!


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 21, 2010)

That was uncalled for !
The fact is this is still the USA and he is entitled to his Opinion.
Second there was no bigotry in his question, it is a legitimate question and supported by the Bible, A religious and racist war will be coming, choose ye today what side you will be in.
Hitler carried the greatest ethnic Cleansing War ever, or do you disagree with that too ?


----------



## Crubear (Sep 21, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> Cant we all just get along??



No


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 21, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Christian versus Muslim/Islam? Or will it be a "race" war? Black militants are converting to Islam as we speak.You never hear much about the "Black Panthers" [TWO-legged ] anymore,because they are now under the wing of Allah and Osama,_I_ believe.No - I'm not gonna cut 'n' paste a buncha stuff to prove this - I think that any observant person over a certain age is probably aware that it's happening and that as soon as a certain level of readiness is achieved,  the jihadists are going to strike - in a very big way.
> 
> They already control all the gas pumps!




Last night i was conversing with a "freind" of mine who is african and a muslim. He has told me that he and his race are the true decendants of abraham, and that the caucasions are decendants of Esau. He said that caucasions are the edomites and they will be the slaves to true Israel, aka africans. Now none of that realy concerns me cause I know what the bible realy teaches. Oh, and some caucasions are actualy decended from people who God cursed with leprocy, and turned them white, and some are decendants of white people created by some scientists along time ago. It is all quite strange to hear this from him, because he used to be a christian. Anyway, last night I made him alittle upset i think. He ended his response to me with this " 
"You have no idea what is about to happen and what has already been set in place. Keep your eyes to the sky, the universe is sending signs that many ignore" and  he also  told me to look up Allahu Akbar .

I have heared most of my life there will one day be a race war. i hope that doesnt happen, and i used to think it couldnt. But after listing to my freind for the past couple of months, and hearing his disgust for the caucasion race and christianity, i am concerned that it may come to that. My freind who was once christian, raised by a white family, now says horrible hurtfull things about the caucasion race and christians. I can only believe it caused by, and this he has said, Allah opening his eyes to the truth.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 21, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Dave, your glasses certainly are not rose colored are they?
> 
> Don't worry so much.  The "My god is bigger than your god" argument has gone on for hundreds of centuries.  It will continue.



When a large organization [radical Islam] says that their duty is to kill me and my family, to me that's a little more serious than "my God is bigger than your god." I'm not worried,but I _am_ prepared - to defend my faith and my family.


I'm kinda surprised there haven't been any comments on the state of our gas pumps. OPEC and th' boys have got us right where they want us.
Any of y'all old enough to remember the oil embargo back in the 70's?


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Radical Islam is not a "large organization."
They are a cult found within a religious belief system.

The world has seen such before.  It will see such again.

The biggest concern right now should be with our electeds in DC.
They are selling our future on some bad paper.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 21, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Radical Islam is not a "large organization."
> They are a cult found within a religious belief system.
> 
> The world has seen such before.  It will see such again.
> ...



Given the weapons available today,they don't have to be "large."

You are very right about our government - they are totally out of control.


----------



## earl (Sep 21, 2010)

rI think this thread may have provided the solution at last . All you bad boys that want to kill Muslims ,that is what the guns and ammo is for isn't it , get together with the terroeists and have your own private war. Killing each other off will allow the rest of us to live in peace without the idiocy.

sneekEE ,now do you see the validity of my comment in our PMs. There is always somebody wanting to kill in the name of their God and I don't think there are any Muslims on this thread.

LJ , a couple of questions . Does everything lead back to Hitler ?  What is the difference between you wanting to put an ethnic cleansing on the Muslims and what Hitler did to the Jews ? Dead is dead.


formula1 had one of the only answers that were Christlike and Biblical . 

The rest of you have at it . It's what you are advocating so don't let God stand in your way .


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 21, 2010)

There you go twisting words and making suppositions again.
I have never estated I want ethnic Cleansing, that I leave to God , who will put all his enemies under his feet, whether are those who call themselves "Christians and kill under the name of Christ or those who kill and called themselves Muslim or Nazis, they are all the same, Including "those who call themselves Jews and are not but are the Synagogue of Satan "Of any Race in this World, The wicked will be removed.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 21, 2010)

Do I believe there will be a war, yes I do to what extent I am not sure. I believe when that day comes we will be gone. God knows whats going to happen and when it will happen, and I belive He will take His children out of harns way.


----------



## possum steak (Sep 21, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> and some are decendants of white people created by some scientists along time ago.



This sounds like a convert to the Nation of Islam which is considered a cult by orthodox true Muslims.

The NOI believes that an evil renegade scientist by the name of Yakub created the white race out of his evil side. Yakub is one of the 24 Elders who sat around the Throne of God. You can word search for more info.

Also the looking for the signs in the sky, he could have been talking about Louis Ferrykahn's "Wheel in the Sky" as mentioned by Ezekiel in the Bible. Ferrykahn claims to have been on this spaceship personally.


The NOI is racist in nature as they believe whites are inferior to blacks (opposite of KKK). The NOI was also started by a white man, Wallace D. Fard who mysteriously disappeared after Elijah Mohammed got big in the NOI.


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 21, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> Do I believe there will be a war, yes I do to what extent I am not sure. I believe when that day comes we will be gone. God knows whats going to happen and when it will happen, and I belive He will take His children out of harns way.



What leads you to believe this?  Pre-trib rapture?
Can you (would you) give documentation supporting your view?


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 21, 2010)

formula1 said:


> Ephesians 6:12
> For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this age, against spiritual hosts of wickedness in the heavenly places.



Amen brother, there you have it in a nut shell also 

1peter 5:8 
Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour.


----------



## earl (Sep 21, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> There you go twisting words and making suppositions again.
> I have never estated I want ethnic Cleansing, that I leave to God , who will put all his enemies under his feet, whether are those who call themselves "Christians and kill under the name of Christ or those who kill and called themselves Muslim or Nazis, they are all the same, Including "those who call themselves Jews and are not but are the Synagogue of Satan "Of any Race in this World, The wicked will be removed.




Perhaps all the calls for guns and ammo threw me off. Why the continual outcry against Islam unless you expect ''some one'' to start killing them ? Do you think God is just going to smite them one day and that will end it  ? Who do you think is going to be in the battle of Gog and Magog that you love to mention ?
I asked sneekEE the same question . What do you expect specifically to happen with all the loonies going on and on about what the Muslims can and will do to the US  ?  So far the terrorists that have been caught are in prison. We have Homeland Security , FBI ,CIA , and a whole bunch more agencies , military and political working on the terrorist problems . I don't think they need any help from Christians to pursue them religiously .


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 21, 2010)

earl,
I don't believe I've ever considered killing anyone in the name of God.  Now there is probably an insane Christian out there some place who would kill for their Lord.  Course, I'll bet there's probably a couple that would burn their own house down for the Lord.


Just for the record, I'd like to know if there are any Christians here who are ready to start killing people in the name of God???


----------



## earl (Sep 21, 2010)

Ronnie , why would they start a call to arms if not for killing ? And yes there are a lot of people who are subject to mass hysteria and would require very little to start a KKK type thing . It's already  racist ..Blacks and middle eastern. Or that is the perception of most I talk to .


----------



## apoint (Sep 21, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> What leads you to believe this?  Pre-trib rapture?
> Can you (would you) give documentation supporting your view?



 If you will permit me to answer the pretrib. 

Jesus will return like a thief in the night. If he returned during or after trib we would know when He was coming. Jesus is returning at the end of trib with HIS saints, Us. So we have to be gone before hand to return with Him.
 Rev 3:10  Says, I will keep you from the hour of temtation, which shall come upon the earth.

 I dont have time right now to go into depth, its bed time.
 Good night and say your prayers.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 21, 2010)

earl said:


> Ronnie , why would they start a call to arms if not for killing ? And yes there are a lot of people who are subject to mass hysteria and would require very little to start a KKK type thing . It's already  racist ..Blacks and middle eastern. Or that is the perception of most I talk to .



If I start hearing any of my fellow Christians here at home speak of killing anyone for the Lord's sake I'm gonna personally beatum to death with a kjv.(lol)
Rather than supporting KKK, Christians better be inviting all races to join God's kingdom  insteada wantin to kill the enemy.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 22, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Last night i was conversing with a "freind" of mine who is african and a muslim. He has told me that he and his race are the true decendants of abraham, and that the caucasions are decendants of Esau. He said that caucasions are the edomites and they will be the slaves to true Israel, aka africans. Now none of that realy concerns me cause I know what the bible realy teaches. Oh, and some caucasions are actualy decended from people who God cursed with leprocy, and turned them white, and some are decendants of white people created by some scientists along time ago. It is all quite strange to hear this from him, because he used to be a christian. Anyway, last night I made him alittle upset i think. He ended his response to me with this "
> "You have no idea what is about to happen and what has already been set in place. Keep your eyes to the sky, the universe is sending signs that many ignore" and  he also  told me to look up Allahu Akbar .
> 
> I have heared most of my life there will one day be a race war. i hope that doesnt happen, and i used to think it couldnt. But after listing to my freind for the past couple of months, and hearing his disgust for the caucasion race and christianity, i am concerned that it may come to that. My freind who was once christian, raised by a white family, now says horrible hurtfull things about the caucasion race and christians. I can only believe it caused by, and this he has said, Allah opening his eyes to the truth.


Did he not stop to think that Caucasians are white due to the geographical location in which we originated from?
Its a lot more cloudy and rainy up north than it is down there where the sun beats on you all day 




crackerdave said:


> I'm kinda surprised there haven't been any comments on the state of our gas pumps. OPEC and th' boys have got us right where they want us.
> Any of y'all old enough to remember the oil embargo back in the 70's?


I know a man that is a bible thumper who says this war is about to start. He says they have moved their pieces (like a chess game) strategically by buying all the gas stations and hotels along the highway so when the war does come they have control.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> If I start hearing any of my fellow Christians here at home speak of killing anyone for the Lord's sake I'm gonna personally beatum to death with a kjv.(lol)
> Rather than supporting KKK, Christians better be inviting all races to join God's kingdom  insteada wantin to kill the enemy.



Amen Ronnie. To add scripture on point:

Matthew 5
43 "You have heard that it was said, 'You shall love your neighbor and hate your enemy.' 44 But I say to you, Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 so that you may be sons of your Father who is in heaven.

John 18:36
Jesus answered, “My kingdom is not of this world. If My kingdom were of this world, My servants would fight, so that I should not be delivered to the Jews; but now My kingdom is not from here.”


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 22, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> Did he not stop to think that Caucasians are white due to the geographical location in which we originated from?
> Its a lot more cloudy and rainy up north than it is down there where the sun beats on you all day
> 
> Excellent point!
> ...



I guess to some,I'm a "Bible thumper," but I agree with the man you know. 


Does anyone ever wonder what might be stored in some of the rooms in all those hotels/motels that have been bought up by - dare I say it - Muslims?  Go ahead,call me politically incorrect,bigoted,racist - whatever. But one thing I'm NOT is "blind."


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 22, 2010)

Dave, those folks are here for one purpose.  And it is not what you are thinking, or letting your mind wander off to.

It is the American dream.  They wanted freedom, and the opportunity to work hard for a living.  That's still found right here in the good old USA.


----------



## earl (Sep 22, 2010)

I know a lot of ya'll are old enough to remember why the race wars of the 60s and 70s started . ''Those'' people wanted to go to ''our'' schools,rape ''our women,move into ''our ''neighborhoods, etc. Some of ''those''people even thought they could get into ''our'' heaven. 
Of course a lot of them were Baptist so we had to stop the lynchings and beatings.
Am I the only one who sees similarities in the spread of fear ?


----------



## apoint (Sep 22, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I guess to some,I'm a "Bible thumper," but I agree with the man you know.
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever wonder what might be stored in some of the rooms in all those hotels/motels that have been bought up by - dare I say it - Muslims?  Go ahead,call me politically incorrect,bigoted,racist - whatever. But one thing I'm NOT is "blind."



 I would say you see real well brother Dave.


----------



## apoint (Sep 22, 2010)

earl said:


> I know a lot of ya'll are old enough to remember why the race wars of the 60s and 70s started . ''Those'' people wanted to go to ''our'' schools,rape ''our women,move into ''our ''neighborhoods, etc. Some of ''those''people even thought they could get into ''our'' heaven.
> Of course a lot of them were Baptist so we had to stop the lynchings and beatings.
> Am I the only one who sees similarities in the spread of fear ?



Race conflicts have never been right and never will be OK.

Islam wants to concur the world and the USA is in the way.


----------



## earl (Sep 22, 2010)

So did a few other countries back around 1918 and 1940 . Didn't work out to well for them.

Just curious . You say racial conflicts are wrong , how about religious ? If not ,why a difference ? I remember a time when the mark of God's disfavor was black skin. 1950s,1960s .


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 22, 2010)

earl said:


> So did a few other countries back around 1918 and 1940 . Didn't work out to well for them.
> 
> Just curious . You say racial conflicts are wrong , how about religious ? If not ,why a difference ? I remember a time when the mark of God's disfavor was black skin. 1950s,1960s .



Seems some folks still hold those beliefs.
Thankfully, most have progressed.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 22, 2010)

earl said:


> So did a few other countries back around 1918 and 1940 . Didn't work out to well for them.
> 
> Just curious . You say racial conflicts are wrong , how about religious ? If not ,why a difference ? I remember a time when the mark of God's disfavor was black skin. 1950s,1960s .



You always seem to remember a lot of things earl.
Digging and picking and digging and picking.
Trying to gut and field-dress this thing called Christianity.
Proving there is no good.  Taking the gloss off of it at any place you
can find.
Proving over and over again that we aren't what we think we are and God can't possibly be what we think He is.

Honestly, I pity you and your process.


----------



## earl (Sep 22, 2010)

Friend ,take it however you want. I grew up in that culture . I heard it preached in more than one church. If I post some thing that is wrong ,call me out . Are you trying to say Christianity is like a rose garden ? That would be kind of silly considering how often it hits the news and what it hits the news for. Please correct me if I have posted anything in error. Otherwise you're just mad because I called your fat ,ugly dog  fat and ugly. No disrespect to your dog .I've never seen it and only used that as an example.

Pity me if you will but it's true.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 22, 2010)

earl said:


> Friend ,take it however you want. I grew up in that culture . I heard it preached in more than one church. If I post some thing that is wrong ,call me out . Are you trying to say Christianity is like a rose garden ? That would be kind of silly considering how often it hits the news and what it hits the news for. Please correct me if I have posted anything in error. Otherwise you're just mad because I called your fat ,ugly dog  fat and ugly. No disrespect to your dog .I've never seen it and only used that as an example.
> 
> Pity me if you will but it's true.




Always looking for something!
Picking at Christianity as if it's a festering scab.
On and on and on and on and on.
Any thing.  Any subject.  Any thread.


----------



## apoint (Sep 22, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> You always seem to remember a lot of things earl.
> Digging and picking and digging and picking.
> Trying to gut and field-dress this thing called Christianity.
> Proving there is no good.  Taking the gloss off of it at any place you
> ...



Afraid so Earl, You are the hammer that try's to wear out the anvil. Sinse you cant hurt the anvil you try to paint it an ugly color.


----------



## earl (Sep 22, 2010)

That's a good analogy  Ronnie. Yes you could say Christianity has been and continues to be a scab for me that needs picking.
Apoint ,I'm not painting a thing. Like I told Ronnie ,if I am wrong ,call me out . Otherwise it's just grown men crying because some body dared to say that Christianity ain't all sunshine and roses. 

Ya'll should try Googleing ''religious news'' every now and then and see the crazy stuff Christians say and do. There are several reputable sites to look through. I don't make this crap up. It's there ,on the record , in black and white .


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 22, 2010)

apoint said:


> Race conflicts have never been right and never will be OK.
> 
> Islam wants to concur the world and the USA is in the way.




One of the saddest things in my past is having to look back and remember the unfairness of the society I grew up in.
More than once during the last 15 years I've been in conversation with an older black person, and find myself shedding tears and apologizing for the way life was for them back them.
Yet today, they seem to have put it all behind them.
I have not and I never will.


----------



## apoint (Sep 22, 2010)

earl said:


> That's a good analogy  Ronnie. Yes you could say Christianity has been and continues to be a scab for me that needs picking.
> Apoint ,I'm not painting a thing. Like I told Ronnie ,if I am wrong ,call me out . Otherwise it's just grown men crying because some body dared to say that Christianity ain't all sunshine and roses.
> 
> Ya'll should try Googleing ''religious news'' every now and then and see the crazy stuff Christians say and do. There are several reputable sites to look through. I don't make this crap up. It's there ,on the record , in black and white .



Earl your looking at peoples action. People are fallen. If you look to what people do you will be disapointed so I believe I just answered all yes all your problems to life.
 Ill send ya a bill later.


----------



## apoint (Sep 22, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> One of the saddest things in my past is having to look back and remember the unfairness of the society I grew up in.
> More than once during the last 15 years I've been in conversation with an older black person, and find myself shedding tears and apologizing for the way life was for them back them.
> Yet today, they seem to have put it all behind them.
> I have not and I never will.



 Most blacks have put it behind them for the most part but some havnt. They forget about all that died in the cevil war for their freedom. Its always been christianity as the wedge driven for freedom and equality.


----------



## earl (Sep 22, 2010)

apoint said:


> Earl your looking at peoples action. People are fallen. If you look to what people do you will be disapointed so I believe I just answered all yes all your problems to life.
> Ill send ya a bill later.



Here's an analogy that my dad used quite often . You can't see the wind ,but you know it's there by the effect it has on your world. You can't see God , but you can see he's there by the effect he has on your world. That effect is mostly the way you see Christians act. If you do what you say you believe ,you won't have to say it because people will see it.
Might want to hold that bill for a while. The way people react to others is often a better indicator of the type of Christian they are than what they actually say they believe.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been hearing civil war since I was a small child in the 60's.We are at war with Islam now.Sometimes it is not what we think,the future is coming,and I'm ready.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 22, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I've been hearing civil war since I was a small child in the 60's.We are at war with Islam now.Sometimes it is not what we think,the future is coming,and I'm ready.



I hope the Lord will just come on.

.


----------

